#            ?
1  2021           -    .          2021      31  2020  ( )?

----------

> 1  2021           -    .          2021      31  2020  ( )?


     .      01.01.21.          !!!

----------

> .      01.01.21.          !!!


,       .          01.01.2021           2021 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 01.01.2021


  .         -      .

----------

.   !  ,  - ,     1   .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1


     ?      - .




> ?


  -    .

----------

> 


 ,   ? ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .

----------

,     - .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,     .

----------

1 +    ,    1.
     !       1      .

----------

1    ,     .    1!   ""   ,   , ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ...


  .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    , ,

----------

> *ZZZhanna*,    , ,


  "    ".
 1      :      " " -  !

----------

> ,  .


 ZZZhanna,  ,   -    .   ,          ,    ,              ,      .    ?         ,          -  (  ,                 !)!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    .


      /   -    ,      - .

----------

> /   -    ,      - .


,    .    ,    -.     ,  ,  ,          ,     . ,   .  : "     ?      - " (,     ).   : " ,   ? ?"  : ",  .   ".  ,       .   .             ,     .     ,       ,   .         ,          - ! ,    ,  , ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    -.     ,  ,  ,          ,     . ,   .  : "     ?      - " (,     )


 .      .    ,      ,     .     , , ,      /.

----------

> .      .    ,      ,     .     , , ,      /.


  .    ,          .        ,      .   :          ,     .     ,     ,          .        -.     ,       ,  ,  ...,  ,     -             :         .  -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  -  .


         /  ,         .

----------

